
Show HN: Eschersket.ch – a symmetry drawing app to design custom wrapping paper - alevskaya
https://eschersket.ch
======
drpp
This is an example butterfly kaleidoscope design:
[https://eschersket.ch/s/aff6c357dc17153fe3d973ca23f9a0c2](https://eschersket.ch/s/aff6c357dc17153fe3d973ca23f9a0c2)

------
crookshanked
This was fun. Thank you for sharing. I found myself sufficiently distracted.

------
pde3
You should consider adding gradients in addition to flat colors!

